# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Borlard Pascal

## cushinthang

ái có link tải phần mềm borlard pascal. cái nhà mình bị hư, mà lên mạng tải về không thấy fire cài đặt chổ nào cả. ái có link thì cho mình xin nha. *nhớ là cho mình hỏi cách cài đặt lun nha [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]*

----------

